# Dalin Teaka



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi all, it has been awhile but I wanted to let my PF friends know that Teaka is going to have surgery to remove a lump on her cheek on Monday. All of her pre- op testing including X-rays, ekg, cardiogram, blood panel and urinalysis was good and a fine needle aspiration of the lump six weeks ago didn't show any malignant cells, and she will have the best surgeon in New York, so her chances are good. It is just that she is almost 15 years old, and you know anesthesia makes me panic, so any PF power that you can send her way will be appreciated.
If all goes well and it doesn't take too much time she will also have another small lump removed and a little bit of plaque on her back teeth cleaned.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

PF power sent your way from me and Poppy.

I know how frightening this is for you, but you have only the very best people taking care of your little lady.

My prayers go with her.....will be sending good vibes on Monday.

Hope all is well with the rest of your crew.


Cathy and Poppy


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Sending the very best wishes and healing energy to Dalin Teaka, and to you, Tiny Poodles. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sending love to Teaka.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome back! I hope surgery goes well for Teaka! ❤


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope all goes well


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome back Tiny Poodles, and I'm so glad you are letting us know about Teaka. Best wishes for to you and Teaka on Monday, I'll be thinking about you both. I could say don't worry, but I know that is impossible, they are so precious to us that of course we worry. How's the baby?


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I hope Teaka's procedure goes well and smoothly. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish Teaka an easy surgery and recovery :love2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope the nip 'n tuck goes well on Monday. That's what I told my last Scottie he was having when he had a fast growing lump on his neck removed. I was glad it was gone and of course worried myself sick until he was home. Worrying is a given whether they are puppies or seniors. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I know how much you worry about your girls. Remember, the odds are in her favor, she has the solid breeding and a lifetime of excellent care to back her. I know that doesn't stop you from worrying, but I hope it helps take a little of the edge off. 
I'll be hiding in my little corner rooting for her as well. 

*Love you guys!*


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I know how much you worry about your girls. Remember, the odds are in her favor, she has the solid breeding and a lifetime of excellent care to back her. I know that doesn't stop you from worrying, but I hope it helps take a little of the edge off.
> I'll be hiding in my little corner rooting for her as well.
> 
> *Love you guys!*



Thanks, this is just entirely new territory for me - she is my oldest living dog by almost two years already. But as a vet friend said, it isn't her age, but how well her organs are functioning that matters. And except for her heart murmur that isn't bad enough to require any medications, she is as healthy as my two youngsters. And the Cardiologist said that she isn't at any additional anesthesia risk.
But, I know that heart disease is unpredictable to an extent - that is the same Cardiologist that told me that Tangee would be back to normal within 24 hours twenty minutes before she died, so yeah I am going to fret until this is done and she is back in my arms again.....


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome back! It sounds like Teaka is in the very best of hands. They wouldn't take her for the surgery if they didn't think it would work -- think of it that way! And please try to shove this all out of your mind (yes, easy for me to say), because you don't want in any way to transmit your anxiety to her. Just keep thinking how lucky you both are to have such great veterinary care so accessible. 

All best wishes for an easy surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Best wishes those older girls will surprise you. Bella at 14 plays more than my 3 and 6-year-olds. But they are afraid of her, as she wants whatever they have.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Welcome back! It sounds like Teaka is in the very best of hands. They wouldn't take her for the surgery if they didn't think it would work -- think of it that way! And please try to shove this all out of your mind (yes, easy for me to say), because you don't want in any way to transmit your anxiety to her. Just keep thinking how lucky you both are to have such great veterinary care so accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> All best wishes for an easy surgery and quick recovery.



Well actually my medical vet (not the surgeon) keeps warning me that it is a risk because of her age but it is growing rapidly, 3-4 times the size it was six weeks ago when they did the fine needle aspiration, I just can't imagine leaving it and letting it grow any longer. If she acted old and frail,with two paws already on the other side I wouldn't put her through it, but despite her age she is vibrant active dog - usually the last one to stop playing ball of my three! Her breeder tells me that her Sire lived a healthy 19 years and I have always thought that she was going to beat that, since she was a puppy I have always thought that!
Could you look at this growing on your dog and not do anything?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wishing Teaka the very best outcome for the surgery - it sure looks like it is needed. Have you'all close in my prayers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You already know how much I love Teaka! My heart will be with you in that waiting room!

AND I too am so happy to see you back!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Asta's Mom said:


> Wishing Teaka the very best outcome for the surgery - it sure looks like it is needed. Have you'all close in my prayers.


That is what everyone who sees it says, including the Vet Dermatologist, so I guess I have no choice. Just hoping that this does not start a downhill spiral that can't be stoped. I have had that happen before with older dogs - one relatively minor treatment causes another problem, the treatment for that causes another problem, and then things really start falling apart...
I am bringing a happy active dog there on Monday, and I just pray that I come home with the same....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Clearly this growth is something which needs intervention....but then you already know that. I would do exactly as you are doing, were she my kiddo.

We all understand your reservations and fears and will be there, virtually, offering support.

So glad you are back.

Cathy


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That is what everyone who sees it says, including the Vet Dermatologist, so I guess I have no choice. Just hoping that this does not start a downhill spiral that can't be stoped. I have had that happen before with older dogs - one relatively minor treatment causes another problem, the treatment for that causes another problem, and then things really start falling apart...
> I am bringing a happy active dog there on Monday, and I just pray that I come home with the same....


Oh! I hate that line of thought and I am guilty of it often. I know there is nothing I can say to fix that way of thinking. 

I feel badly, I've been so wrapped up in my own world and you have been so helpful (enabling?) and you've been putting yourself through this the whole time. 
I will be with you guys in spirit Monday.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh! I hate that line of thought and I am guilty of it often. I know there is nothing I can say to fix that way of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enabling lol, but really I welcome the distraction. Time has been moving at a snails pace and now suddenly we are at the day before. Panic! Just so you know there is a small chance that we will get on a plane to Mexico instead of going to the Vet's office.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Stop by and get me on the way - maybe make a little side trip and bring you-know-who.....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Stop by and get me on the way - maybe make a little side trip and bring you-know-who.....



Haha, they way things are today we had better bring all of the dogs - we may not be allowed back into the country for four years!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Works for me. lol 
We can just go ahead and colonize Poodle Island, even.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Puff Daddy and I Send you good vibes and poodle power from the Nordic nations!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Tiny Poodles, I thought you had been banned from posting on this forum because of your inappropriate attacks on some other forum members? Have you been reinstated?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Eclipse said:


> Tiny Poodles, I thought you had been banned from posting on this forum because of your inappropriate attacks on some other forum members? Have you been reinstated?



Thank you for your kind and compassionate sentiments.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll be thinking of you and Teaka tomorrow and sending generous healing thoughts to you both!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

From the photo I see what you mean. Be strong, and let us all send healing thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope all goes well. sending healing vibes.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Just wanted to send another quick message of support and prayers for your little girl and you. We've got your back on this one, Tiny......

When she is successfully out of surgery and safe in your arms again I am sure you will let us know. I am pretty sure your other girls will add on some extra poodle kisses to soothe your spirit as well.

Hang in there...... fondly, Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, your kind words and well wishes means a lot to me. Surgery won't be until the afternoon so you probably won't hear from me until later in the day.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sending good thoughts to you and Teaka from me and my Tika!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I will be thinking of you both today and sending poodle prayers for a smooth procedure. Let us know how it goes. Hugs from Houston.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Every cell in my body is screaming "run!" Trying hard to have faith in what a strong healthy dog Teaka is and how great the surgeon is. She has taken care of all my dogs from spays to complex abdominal surgeries for the past twenty years and hasn't let me down yet. Her reputation in the dog community is stellar - she is the one that all the top practices in the city call in when the surgery is too complex for them. I once answered a query from someone on Craig's list asking for a good Veterinary Surgeon and the wrote back saying "wow she must be really good, you are the 25th person who has recommended her!"
She is the staff surgeon at the vet that I am currently with but when Timi was spayed I was at a different Vet and had to pay an extra $800 on top of the already high NYC fees to bring her there! And I might as well take this opportunity to say thank goodness for Petplan again - two checks for her pre-op are already on the way, and I expect that today will be at least another $3,000! Out of an approximately $3,500 bill, my total out of pocket will be less than $400!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

All good thoughts for today, and Teaka's successful surgery and recovery, Tiny Poodles.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Continued good thoughts and a little hand holding across the miles......hang in there kiddo!

Cathy


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Sending good thoughts for a successful surgery, and rapid easy healing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for your concern and support everyone, it was very touching and it really helped!
We are home? Teaka is still a little dazed, but I am sure she will be fine. The incisions are a bit bigger than I expected, lots of stitches, but I guess that they wanted to make sure to get clean margins just in case. Won't have biopsy reports until next week but we aren't too worried. 
In a few weeks I will be able to show you some great examples of how when a poodles skin is injured the hair grows back to the original color that they were born (in Teaka's case black). It will be interesting to see her black stripes, and they do normally go away in a couple of months.
Now my big dilemma is sleep - of course I didn't get a wink last night and now that the adrenaline is abating I am mighty exhausted. But Teaka is still way too dopey to get in the bed with me and I don't want to leave her to her own devices either... she hasn't peed or drank yet. Sometimes she get up, takes a couple of steps and just stands there like "what was I going to do?" I got her to eat a couple of bites of turkey by placing it in her mouth and moving her teeth up and down once or twice - once I did that she would remember "oh yes, chew, then swallow". They also cleaned her teeth (none pulled -yay), but she might be a little sore.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That's truly WONDERFUL news. It is kind of funny to watch them when they are all drugged up. I am so happy for you all and I will bet she will be bouncing around again in no time. Now, as for you, maybe a nice glass of an adult beverage to take the edge off a bit?

Have a restful night now that your baby is back in your arms.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

*Best news ever*

Fabulous, even that they were able to get to the teeth, and none were pulled! Thank you for the update.

Please do get some sleep, or you could get sick. Even if it's fitful, better than nothing.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Great news . I agree with the others, get some sleep. Even if it means piling pillows and blankets on the floor for you. A glass of wine or two with supper, and you'll sleep fine next to Teaka at floor level. Voice of experience--I do this sometimes to help my back and have done it to be nearer a recuperating pet, too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So glad Miss Teaka came through with flying colors! Speaking of color, how interesting that she was originally black and is now platinum. Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> So glad Miss Teaka came through with flying colors! Speaking of color, how interesting that she was originally black and is now platinum. Sweet dreams to all!



Yes it will be interesting to see her black stripes - the incisions are pretty huge!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Great news . I agree with the others, get some sleep. Even if it means piling pillows and blankets on the floor for you. A glass of wine or two with supper, and you'll sleep fine next to Teaka at floor level. Voice of experience--I do this sometimes to help my back and have done it to be nearer a recuperating pet, too.



Sigh, I hate wine. Sure wish I had thought of an air mattress, my rugs are extremely thin, no padding...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> Fabulous, even that they were able to get to the teeth, and none were pulled! Thank you for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do get some sleep, or you could get sick. Even if it's fitful, better than nothing.



Ugh, I hadn't thought about that - I am the type who always get sick when I am very stressed - I have been terribly sick for every first week of school or first week at a new job of my life!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> That's truly WONDERFUL news. It is kind of funny to watch them when they are all drugged up. I am so happy for you all and I will bet she will be bouncing around again in no time. Now, as for you, maybe a nice glass of an adult beverage to take the edge off a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After midnight and still no pee (but she has drank well) I am waiting for the torrent - can't have that happen while I am asleep!


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> After midnight and still no pee (but she has drank well) I am waiting for the torrent - can't have that happen while I am asleep!


I'm so happy that surgery went well! It might take a while for her to go pee. I know after Sammy had his knee surgery in 2015 he didn't pee until nearly the end of the next day. We fed him some chicken soup broth and that helped entice him to drink, since he wasn't wanting to drink water.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

While the incisions are huge, they are looking healthy. That's a good thing. It's also good that she has been drinking...maybe you will still be awake and near her when she finally pees. 

I am just like you with pre-surgery stress. Good thing I was never a Mom to human kids. I am already stressing out over Poppy's combined surgeries soon to come.

I do hope you both found a way to have a restful night and that your little girl is more perky and alert today. If I lived near you we could have had a PJ party and taken turns looking after Teaka.

Best wishes for a good day for all of you.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Wonderful news TP, a tough little lady


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone! The pee happened somewhere around 5:00 AM I think, not sure, I was so loopy lol. Actually somehow I missed it happening, and didn't find it until an hour or two later when 
I carried her to the pad hoping she would go lol.
Anyhow, this morning she ate her normal food and seems to be 90 percent back to normal behavior yay! I am so happy, feel like she has a new lease on life and will easily beat her daddy's record of 19 years!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> While the incisions are huge, they are looking healthy. That's a good thing. It's also good that she has been drinking...maybe you will still be awake and near her when she finally pees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally understand - I was worried about Teaka because of her age, but I worry about the youngsters too because they have never had anesthesia before and you just don't know how their particular body will react to it. When will Poppy's procedure be? Just wait until you see what a basket case I will be when it is Trulee's turn. She is very reminiscent of my first baby Jolé that I lost that way and I know that there will be major flashbacks....


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank goodness she came through with flying colors - what a relief and now you can focus on healing.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I totally understand - I was worried about Teaka because of her age, but I worry about the youngsters too because they have never had anesthesia before and you just don't know how their particular body will react to it. When will Poppy's procedure be? Just wait until you see what a basket case I will be when it is Trulee's turn. She is very reminiscent of my first baby Jolé that I lost that way and I know that there will be major flashbacks....


I am thinking of scheduling Poppy's surgery, tail, toe and spay, in mid March. She will be 1 year old this coming Sat......hard to believe. When I did Iris' spay I had a massive migraine by the time I picked her up. We both went to bed on heavy drugs. My chiropractor, Gil, fixes my migraines now so I might have to just live at his office that day! I did remember you telling about losing your baby that way and I know that always adds somethig to normal concerns.

I am happy to hear Teaka is bouncing back so well. My goodness, 19 years for her Daddy? Great genes there!

Have a GREAT DAY,

Cathy


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

So happy to hear that you both are recovering from the ordeal. Many hugs from afar.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> I am thinking of scheduling Poppy's surgery, tail, toe and spay, in mid March. She will be 1 year old this coming Sat......hard to believe. When I did Iris' spay I had a massive migraine by the time I picked her up. We both went to bed on heavy drugs. My chiropractor, Gil, fixes my migraines now so I might have to just live at his office that day! I did remember you telling about losing your baby that way and I know that always adds somethig to normal concerns.
> 
> I am happy to hear Teaka is bouncing back so well. My goodness, 19 years for her Daddy? Great genes there!
> 
> ...


Are you going to wait until after she has a heat, or just go by age?
Trulee is going to have at least one heat, maybe two depending if the first one is a full heat.
And yes Teaka really does have great breeding, super healthy her entire life, and I think she has many more years to come! So glad to have gotten rid of all the little things that were worrying me, except for the little heart murmur she is now every bit as healthy as my youngsters!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles, somehow I missed that Teaka was headed for surgery. I am so glad that she is doing well. What a little trooper!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Glad to hear that she came through with flying colors! Those incisions may be big but they look good.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Are you going to wait until after she has a heat, or just go by age?
> Trulee is going to have at least one heat, maybe two depending if the first one is a full heat.
> And yes Teaka really does have great breeding, super healthy her entire life, and I think she has many more years to come! So glad to have gotten rid of all the little things that were worrying me, except for the little heart murmur she is now every bit as healthy as my youngsters!!


I was going to wait until a full heat season, but her tail really needs fixing very soon. The bone is protruding from the tip of the flesh more and more and in cold weather, the longer she is outside the more her tail hurts her. She comes in and fusses with it and tries to lick and chew on it and seems so uncomfortable. I am afraid she will open it up someday when I am not paying attention. So, we will schedule the dew claw removal ( it is catching on things due to weird twisted position), tail repair and spay a couple of weeks after her birthday. Our vet does not want to wait much longer on the tail repair since it bothers her so much, and he says the longer we wait the bigger deal it will be to repair. Poor kiddo. We want to do one anesthesia event so will do all at once. 

I already told Gil I am thinking of camping out in his office that day so he can ward off migraines....he said bring a blankie and pillow and come on over. He is so sweet.

I am so happy for you that Teaka is doing so very well. What do the other girls think about sister and her boo boos? Have they noticed anything is different?

Hope her recovery continues uneventfully. Sleep well tonight.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> I was going to wait until a full heat season, but her tail really needs fixing very soon. The bone is protruding from the tip of the flesh more and more and in cold weather, the longer she is outside the more her tail hurts her. She comes in and fusses with it and tries to lick and chew on it and seems so uncomfortable. I am afraid she will open it up someday when I am not paying attention. So, we will schedule the dew claw removal ( it is catching on things due to weird twisted position), tail repair and spay a couple of weeks after her birthday. Our vet does not want to wait much longer on the tail repair since it bothers her so much, and he says the longer we wait the bigger deal it will be to repair. Poor kiddo. We want to do one anesthesia event so will do all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand, that is a tough call to make. Maybe though you want to reconsider doing it I two separate surgeries? A vet friend keeps telling me that time under is a bigger concern than going under multiple times.
Plus, you might jus catch her "PMS" since you don't know when she will be coming in and that is the worst time to do it because of increased blood flow to the organs.
Her sisters really want to sniff out those boo-boos, but Teaka got her growl back, and is keeping them away.
My biggest problem is keeping her from scratching/rubbing the one on her face. None of the three e-collar I have can go on her without hurting her. I put shoes on her which stops her from scratching, but they keep sliding partially off making her walk like a Zombie in the walking dead.... out of ideas....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Can you use teeny tiny doggie socks, the kind with rubber treads, or would she scratch with those on? I have used those socks and attached them more firmly with vet wrap on the top of the sock.

Here is a picture our our friend Dodger, who was staying with us. He broke a nail and it was bleeding all over the house so we did the sock. It was a human toddler sock with rubber bits on the bottom. Teaka would need teeny ones. Our pet store carries teeny little socks in four packs. Just a thought.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I will have a chat with our vet re: timing of Poppy's spay and/or splitting up the surgeries into two proceedures. I really trust his judgement. If we combine the spay with a "medically necessary" surgery then most of the cost of it would be covered under the "necessary" surgery. He did say the tail and toe would not take hardly any time at all to perform.

My biggest issue with all of it will be, like you, keeping her from messing with the tail... she has a long one. A friend's dog had same surgery and really messed it up getting to the tail in spite of the cone. Had to re-do the tail. It was a real mess. She may not fit in her crate with a big cone, if I have to leave her alone unsupervised. I will figure something out.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

VikingQueen, I have a weird suggestion for Poppy's tail. I have a ****** that gets happy tail (wags it so hard, he breaks open the tip and sprays blood everywhere - hard spot to heal). We tape a 60 cc syringe case as securely as possible (goofy dog is SOOO happy, though lol) to protect the tip from banging on everything and to slow down the licking/chewing while it's healing yet again. I hate to consider docking his tail, but if it keeps happening, I may not have a choice. 
He's a good, but silly, boy that tries to leave it alone. I have to re-do it at least once a day, though. Gives me an excuse to medicate it. The syringe case is reusable. 
I'm afraid to try a cone on him. He's a graceless, 5 legged giraffe kind of dog.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> VikingQueen, I have a weird suggestion for Poppy's tail. I have a ****** that gets happy tail (wags it so hard, he breaks open the tip and sprays blood everywhere - hard spot to heal). We tape a 60 cc syringe case as securely as possible (goofy dog is SOOO happy, though lol) to protect the tip from banging on everything and to slow down the licking/chewing while it's healing yet again. I hate to consider docking his tail, but if it keeps happening, I may not have a choice.
> He's a good, but silly, boy that tries to leave it alone. I have to re-do it at least once a day, though. Gives me an excuse to medicate it. The syringe case is reusable.
> I'm afraid to try a cone on him. He's a graceless, 5 legged giraffe kind of dog.


That's a great suggestion! Thanks so much.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Could you fashion a snood out of a stretchy tee shirt sleeve with a hole over the surgery site?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Borderkelpie that is a genius idea for tail injury or surgery. VQ I think I would try to incorporate the syringe tube with the half kind of t shirt I used for Dolly, that way it would be secure and stay put.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny,

Let us know how things are going with Teaka today. Pretty sure she will be bouncing around like usual soon!

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Can you use teeny tiny doggie socks, the kind with rubber treads, or would she scratch with those on? I have used those socks and attached them more firmly with vet wrap on the top of the sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture our our friend Dodger, who was staying with us. He broke a nail and it was bleeding all over the house so we did the sock. It was a human toddler sock with rubber bits on the bottom. Teaka would need teeny ones. Our pet store carries teeny little socks in four packs. Just a thought.



Oh thank you! That is a fantastic idea using vet wrap to keep the socks on - I have both, but never put the idea together!
The one on her face/neck is really bothering her, and it is getting pinker while the other two wounds are pale, so .I am just a bit concerned. No oozing or anything, but I am keeping a close eye on it, and she is trying to scratch it. I ordered a different style collar that might work from Amazon but it won't be delivered until tomorrow so I will give your sock idea a try, thanks!
The face








The leg








The back


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Could you fashion a snood out of a stretchy tee shirt sleeve with a hole over the surgery site?


Hum, don't think she could tolerate any pressure on the wound and if were loose then it wouldn't protect it. I tried slipping a soft e collar over her head and it was snug going over her head, would have fit her neck fine, and she just about lost it, almost bit me, so it hurt a lot.
The one that I ordered which should be delivered tomorrow has Velcro so if it fits I should be able to put it on without touching the wound... just hope it fits!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is wearing the socks with the vet wrap, and so far, so good, thanks Viking Queen.
She does seem just a little bit off today though, 
I think the pain is setting in. They did give me two syringes of pain meds, to use as needed but not sure that I want to chance making her lethargic.....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Glad to hear that the sock thing is working. Hope the new cone is helpful when it arrives.

I saw the pictures of the wounds. The one on her face does look brighter than the other. Of course the location of that wound means that every time she eats or drinks or licks something the muscles and tissues in that area move around some and the face is heavy with nerves and blood supply. I would think that as long as the wound margins are looking healthy and the face does not feel red hot to the touch she is doing OK.

If you think you want pain meds on board can you do half a dose just to take the edge off the pain? Or maybe a full dose to help her have a restful night's sleep. Healing while sleeping is a very good thing too. Is she still eating drinking and peeing? If so, probably she is doing as well as she can right now. I know how hard it is to see them this way.

I am just sort of thinking out loud about all of this. I hope you both have a restful evening.

Cathy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HEY TP! I just got my computer back (it got left in my son's car when we came home from our long weekend on Monday) and this is the very 1st thread I opened so I could see how Teaka is! I knew our little Queen would come thru this! BTW..the sock idea is one I use when Molly wants to scratch her face when her allergies are bothering her except I just use a elastic hair tie to keep it on.............


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Molly's Mom, great picture and of course, the hair tie is MUCH more fashionable than the vet wrap! Molly is, afterall, the fashion Queen of the forum!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Glad to hear that the sock thing is working. Hope the new cone is helpful when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She just seems a bit off today - yesterday I thought she seemed 90 percent back to normal and today I would say more like 60 percent. She ate her normal food yesterday but wouldn't touch it today. Yesterday she looked excited about playing, came over and would ask me to throw the toy, just wouldn't actually go after it. Today she wouldn't get up, barely even watched me play with the other two. Today she ate maybe an ounce of turkey breast twice today. Still drinking, peeing and pooping normally. I wouldn't be worried if she had been at this level for a couple of days, just a bit concerned that she was better yesterday.....


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad the sock is working, good idea. I know you don't want her to be lethargic, but could she handle a half dose just to take the edge off the pain.
We must have been writing at the same time, I think it's understandable she seemed better yesterday and wouldn't worry too much just yet. Today the soreness and irritation will be setting in.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Glad the sock is working, good idea. I know you don't want her to be lethargic, but could she handle a half dose just to take the edge off the pain.
> We must have been writing at the same time, I think it's understandable she seemed better yesterday and wouldn't worry too much just yet. Today the soreness and irritation will be setting in.


Agree!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, 
I will follow your advice and give her half a dose and see how she does....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe her face is sore? Poor thing. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

BorderKelpie said:


> VikingQueen, I have a weird suggestion for Poppy's tail. I have a ****** that gets happy tail (wags it so hard, he breaks open the tip and sprays blood everywhere - hard spot to heal). We tape a 60 cc syringe case as securely as possible (goofy dog is SOOO happy, though lol) to protect the tip from banging on everything and to slow down the licking/chewing while it's healing yet again. I hate to consider docking his tail, but if it keeps happening, I may not have a choice.
> He's a good, but silly, boy that tries to leave it alone. I have to re-do it at least once a day, though. Gives me an excuse to medicate it. The syringe case is reusable.
> I'm afraid to try a cone on him. He's a graceless, 5 legged giraffe kind of dog.


Have you ever tried the slings that go around the waist and hold the tail either to the side or under the body? Danes are notorious for happy tail with their long heavy tails, and I know several who have had great success wi this method. Keeps the tail out of the way so it can't hit anything.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oops, themed was pre-loaded in a syringe and it was so small I barely touched it and gave her the whole thing. Oh well I am sure that the vet didn't give her too much, it should be ok....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

oshagcj914 said:


> Have you ever tried the slings that go around the waist and hold the tail either to the side or under the body? Danes are notorious for happy tail with their long heavy tails, and I know several who have had great success wi this method. Keeps the tail out of the way so it can't hit anything.


Interesting! I need to look into that! Thanks. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny,

I hope everything went well last night and that you all had a restful night!

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Tiny,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, not too bad. I would say she is at 70 percent today. I can't wait for that new collar to come, and pray that it fits and works because more and more she wants to go after the face wound...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Frustrating, I know. Is her face wound less red today? Hope so.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Frustrating, I know. Is her face wound less red today? Hope so.



About the same, I am not ready to relax just yet. I guess it makes sense, that lump was many, many times bigger than the others so not only a bigger wound, but probably a lot more cauterizing, internal stitches maybe, and like you said, a lot of nerves and muscles in the face....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Another thing to remember about surgery, is that often, the wound opening and surrounding tissues get stretched, retracted with tools, pulled on and moved around while the growth is being removed. Sometimes there is bruising or discoloration from the surgical site being manipulated. 

When I was a dental assistant, about 100 years ago, and we did oral surgeries, it was not uncommon to see facial discoloration and swelling even though the surgery was inside the mouth. Pretty common.

Hope you all have a peaceful night and that the new "cone of shame" fits well.

Keep us posted on her progress.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Another thing to remember about surgery, is that often, the wound opening and surrounding tissues get stretched, retracted with tools, pulled on and moved around while the growth is being removed. Sometimes there is bruising or discoloration from the surgical site being manipulated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She isn't too happy about this, but it works pretty well. Unfortunately Trulee thinks that she got a new toy that she refuses to share lol








She is still being difficult about eating, won't touch the food that she had been doing so well on, but she ate a little rotisserie chicken, and some ziwi peak, though I hate giving her that because it makes her stools soft....

And yes, I am sure that it was much more involved doing the facial one and that is why it is bothering her so much. Here's hoping that tomorrow will be a better day...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Awwwww, she looks like a little flower......an unhappy little flower.

Hope her day is much much better!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sigh, I cannot get her to eat anything but rotisserie chicken and a little bit of the dog food which does not sit well with her digestion and the poop is not pretty....
She is down six ounces from her pre-op, which she had to spare and I wanted her to lose, but not this way...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, poor Teaka. Do they have her on any pain meds or antibiotics? Either one might affect her appetite. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Some rice with the chicken? Can't blame her sisters for thinking her amazing floral cone isn't a toy. Feel better soon!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh, poor Teaka. Do they have her on any pain meds or antibiotics? Either one might affect her appetite.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



No antibiotics and I just gave her the pain med that one time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Some rice with the chicken? Can't blame her sisters for thinking her amazing floral cone isn't a toy. Feel better soon!



She isn't eating out of a bowl, doubt she would eat rice even if I could figure out a way to hand feed it to her. Each piece if food is taken across the room, put on the floor where she stand over it and guards it from Timi and Trulee for several minutes before it is eaten (if she managed not to loose it). Darn it, I had her eating so well before this happened!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poor little punkin....so sorry to hear that food is an issue . Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay, she just woke up, played some, and then ate about half her normal food - I think we are getting there!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a good girl Teaka is! Now maybe Mom can relax a little. I had to chuckle when you described the antics that Teaka goes through when she eats. Don't you know that it drives her buddies crazy? I'm sure she is quite proud of herself when someone else shows an interest in her morsels. It is wonderful that she is feeling like eating again.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Excellent news! On the mend.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmed said:


> What a good girl Teaka is! Now maybe Mom can relax a little. I had to chuckle when you described the antics that Teaka goes through when she eats. Don't you know that it drives her buddies crazy? I'm sure she is quite proud of herself when someone else shows an interest in her morsels. It is wonderful that she is feeling like eating again.



Not just drives them crazy but it has started a bit of war between her and Trulee - and Trulee doesn't care that she will lose any fight with Teaka, she won't back down! I hate having that kind of behavior encouraged in Trulee, but I am a little powerless to stop it, most days it is the only way to get food into Teaka....


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Competition does help with picky eaters. Unfortunately, it might trigger other bad habits. I'm glad it has perked up Teaka's appetite, though. 
Trulee truly is a feisty little thing. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Competition does help with picky eaters. Unfortunately, it might trigger other bad habits. I'm glad it has perked up Teaka's appetite, though.
> Trulee truly is a feisty little thing.
> 
> Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk



Trulee is a tough chick, and is is so funny seeing it in such a tiny thing! Overall though I prefer for the smallest one to be the alpha, it helps to keep her safe. Timi is fine with it, she is a total pacifist and will just walk away from confrontation. But Queen Teaka is not willing to give up her long awaited throne, so I really have to watch it between those two. It is interesting, for more than a decade Teaka was happy to be the lowest ranking of my three. When we lost Taylee she happily let Tangee take over. I guess when we lost Tangee she took over, but I hardly noticed because Timi would not challenge her. I thought that maybe given her history she would let Trulee take over, but no way. She is so serious about it that she won't even play with Trulee - she invites Timi to play, but she won't let Trulee come near her, and like I said, her favorite sport is guarding food from Trulee. I would try harder to fix this if Teaka wasn't so old, but all things considered it seems best to just let it ride... Timi and Trulee are best buddies and are perfect together. You know I thought that I would have to get bigger carriers to accommodate both of them, but discovered that I don't need to - they are perfectly happy with Trulee laying on top of Timi in the bag, that is how close they are, so for the long run we are good!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Teaka! You go girl...you know your place in the world!!!!! LOL


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hey Teaka! You go girl...you know your place in the world!!!!! LOL


Molly, you just come up with the BEST QUOTES AND IMAGES.......MADE ME CHUCKLE,

VQ


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love that, Molly!

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Love that Molly!!!
I think that we are out of the woods ladies! Queen Teaka just ate some kibble ?
Now if I can just get through the next five days of keeping her from ripping the stitches out of her face we will be home free!
Sad part is that I can't even use the down time to groom the other two - it will make her nervous and undoubted she will start scratching when my back is turned...


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hey Teaka! You go girl...you know your place in the world!!!!! LOL


This could totally be Rosie's motto! She's the smallest and oldest of our poodles. She's seven and a half years old and eight pounds of sass and bossiness. She rules over the other three!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Coco86 said:


> This could totally be Rosie's motto! She's the smallest and oldest of our poodles. She's seven and a half years old and eight pounds of sass and bossiness. She rules over the other three!



Isn't that almost always the case that the smallest rules! They must know that they need to make up for their size with attitude!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Checking in to see how Teaka is doing today.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Checking in to see how Teaka is doing today.



Thanks for asking VQ! Her wounds are looking great, I have been concerned about her eating (she is down half a pound), but this morning she played almost like normal and ate her full meal so I think she may have turned the corner. Thursday she gets her stitches out and I bet she will feel even better. Finally I can say I think it was the right thing to do, it feels like she has a fresh start, sparkling clean teeth and all!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG Teaka is back and better than ever - I could hardly believe my eyes, She just invited Trulee to play! Trulee just stared at her like "is this a trick?" Lol, but I sure hope this keeps up!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I bet losing that extra weight helped too....I notice, when I let Molly gain weight, she definitely slows down....I try really hard to keep her weight down!

Also, I don't know if this is true or not, but I remember a Vet I worked for many years ago told me that he believed that when old dogs get overweight and they have fatty tumors removed, you have to keep them lean to prevent the tumors from reaccurring.......he would tell little old ladies with little fat dogs that they were "Loving them to death" if they didn't follow his orders! LOL! (LOW CARB DIET)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I bet losing that extra weight helped too....I notice, when I let Molly gain weight, she definitely slows down....I try really hard to keep her weight down!
> 
> Also, I don't know if this is true or not, but I remember a Vet I worked for many years ago told me that he believed that when old dogs get overweight and they have fatty tumors removed, you have to keep them lean to prevent the tumors from reaccurring.......he would tell little old ladies with little fat dogs that they were "Loving them to death" if they didn't follow his orders! LOL! (LOW CARB DIET)



I don't think that they were fatty tumors, but we will see when we get the biopsy results. But she has been coughing a lot less since she lost that weight, which is wonderful - going to see if she can get a few more ounces off!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, this news just made my day!

Way to go Teaka!

VQ


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is great glad to hear


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Benign, Benign, Benign!
I will find out tomorrow exactly what they were but for now those are the only words that I needed to make my day!


----------

